# Sanitizers and odor killers ???



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Any help with these for animal premises?? Needs to be w/o fumes like chlorine, etc. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

SCOE 10X is an enzyme odor eliminator. It works well and has no scent of its own.

http://www.scoe10x.com/Scripts/SCOE10X-Odor-Eliminator.asp

Odo-Ban works well too as a cleaner and room spray. It does have a scent, but it's very pleasant, not chlorine-y at all.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Are you talking about barn type animal premises or in the house? 

In the barn, lime worked into the soil in stalls (bare dirt floors, of course) is a great odor neutralizer for the urine that soaks through the bedding. There is a product called Dry Den that looks like wood pellets that absorbs urine, swells and breaks up into sawdust. It has an odor absorber in it.

In the house, any enzyme based product designed to neutralize pet odors. Odo-Ban is one. HTH.


----------

